# Best buffering sand



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm willing to spend some money in my mbuna tank and swap out the gravel with sand. It's 120 gallons, and I'd like to get sand that will help raise and maintain both the hardens and ph. Which do you all think I should go with?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't think there is any rock or sand that can effectively raise pH or KH. I've had aragonite in my tanks and crushed calcium in my filters for 8 years and have yet to see a difference. triscuit (CF's own water chemistry guru) says the minerals just can't dissolve fast enough to make a difference.

I'd go with PFS.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow really? So the only thing you use to maintain ph and hardness is the ph buffer and cichlid lake salt?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My parameters are not perfect but OK out of the tap. I wanted the sand/coral to bump them up a little but no dice. So basically I don't use anything.

When I do have to increase KH or pH (acclimating a fish that is used to a higher pH) I use just baking soda which is a/the major ingredient in pH buffers and cichlid lake salts.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

got it. I was reading the article on this site about that. Im planning on getting baking soda for the ph and then epsum salt and non iodized salt for the gh and kh

My tap ph is in the low 7's and I forget the exact numbers of the gh and kh out of the tap but they were a good bit lower than the level suggested for African Cichlids.

I also read how baking soda will only temporarily raise ph and that a small change in ph can really stress the fish. Is that true? should I dose regularly, or what?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

aragonite, crushed coral, puka shells, etc... are not used to "raise" ph or kh. they are "buffers". this means that u would use salts, baking soda, epsom salt, instant ocean, etc.... to get your levels where u want them and then your buffers help keep them there. that is the difference. buffers do not change levels, they maintain them. when u do water changes u have to add the amount of salts and minerals to new water that is needed to replace water taken out. so u would need to get a 5 gal bucket of your tap water and add your ph raising salts and minerals until u get levels where u want it. u can then use math to determine how much to add to tank during water changes depending on how much water u take out. u only add when u take water out for a water change. u do not add if just topping off from evaporation because salts and minerals are left behind when water evaporates. that being said, i am a true believer in acclimating fush to water rather than water to fish. water always wants to go back to its original state, so it is a constant battle of time and money to keep water out of its natural state. u are better off acclimating fish to your water. most fish will do fine if introduced properly to new water parameters. lets remember unless u are going to keep all wild caught fish, the ones u will buy were most likely bred and raised in commercial tank water anyway


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm having a hard time finding pool filter sand. Any suggestions of places hat will have the kind I want?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

pool store, pet store, hardware store are a few places that i've seen it


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

Am I looking for a specific kind? I've seen things like it has to be silica or non silica, not familiar about it at all. Or anything that says pool filter sand works fine?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

all the stuff that i use has silica.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

brand name is "Fil-pro"


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

Great, thanks


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

sumthinfishy said:


> brand name is "Fil-pro"


Called the pool supply store they said they had #2 silica sand in 50lb bags. Is that what I want?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

yes. it comes in various #s. the # is just to indicate the different grain sizes. i usually go with # 2 or 3. thats the stuff u want.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

Great. It's 120 gallon tall. I think I'll get two bags of pfs and then a bag or two of crushed coral. Jus curious, If I put crushed coral in the canister it would act both as a buffer and bio media wouldn't it?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

yes it would


----------

